# Sunny Spain



## lewi (Dec 15, 2006)

Just to let you all know that it's over 20 degees here in southern Spain. Light warm breeze. Time to get moving in the motorhome!!!


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

We feel for you Lewi :lol: :lol: :lol: Have a good time and thanks for letting us know - I think :lol: :lol: 


stew


----------



## psg (Jan 7, 2008)

We are about venture out to Southern Spain. We have never been to Spain at this time of the year and we are very new to motorhoming too. Thanks for the message.


----------

